# Saying goodbye...



## rb_in_va (Oct 12, 2006)

Today I sold my trusty little pickup of 5 years. Hauled a lot of stuff in that little Nissan, and it never let me down. Oh well, now I got a nice check. So let's go shopping for full size trucks!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 12, 2006)

OK.............what fullsize truck are you looking at???


----------



## rb_in_va (Oct 12, 2006)

91-95 F-150 Supercabs. Got one for sale?


----------



## rb_in_va (Oct 16, 2006)

Here is the most likely truck to date to replace the Nissan. 95 4X4 Supercab F-150, with 114k miles. The seller is asking $5300, and I am thinking of offering up to $4500. This thing rides so nice I know why you guys like your Fords!


----------

